# looking for breeder on East Coast (nj area)



## CageFighter (Jul 4, 2017)

Im looking for a breeder on the East Coast since we are in north NJ, but Im willing to travel afew hours for the right puppy. I dont think we're looking for a hardcore working line (must be a male), but more of a companion/personal protection dog for when I'm away for work while wife is home. The dog will get plenty of exercise and attention it needs. Prefer a male puppy as i need to socialize it with my (2) 12 y/o cats. No kids now or in the future. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mikeber (May 11, 2013)

There are good breeders on the east coast. 
But what is it about a male dog and cats? Many GS (both male and female) may not be a good match with cats. The breed is known for high prey drive and you can never be sure until you try.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

We have Max asl from woodhaven's German shepherds in south Hampton New Jersey - breeder Jessica Torres and a wgsl -Luna from hollow hills in Pennsylvania breeder Beth Dillenbeck. Crazy about both dogs. Max our male is naturally protective and both are great family dogs that we enjoy. It did take work and a while to teach dogs to leave the cat alone. 
https://m.facebook.com/HollowHillsGSD/


----------

